

Chris Dixon Joins Andreessen Horowitz As General Partner - goronbjorn
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/hunch-siteadvisor-founder-and-angel-investor-chris-dixon-leaves-ebay-to-join-andressen-horowitz-as-general-partner/

======
alpb
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4806776>

